# Best flathead trip so far.



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Got out to the lake at 4:00 got bait rockbass, gills and caught some real nice shad. got all the poles out and by 6:30 chase caught a 20 pounder by 7:00 biggie caught a 33 pounder by 7:30 i caught a 24 pounder by 7:45 i caught a 25 pounder. never had a flat run after that fished all nite and caught 5 channels. We have only caught one flathead this year after dark the rest have been before dark i believe the reason because of this is the water is the warmmest at day and starts to drop when nite falls in. Just a guess? Chases girl freind came over and took pics for us and then we set em free.You may notice chases wet in the group photo he had to go in 5 foot of water to get mine out of a snag A great nite no. But a great evening.








my 25








biggies 33








chases 20


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice fish Ducky, way to go!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Great Job guys ..........those are some nice flatties !!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

very nice! bank fishing or boat? how deep of water were you in?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

> very nice! bank fishing or boat? how deep of water were you in?


We was fishing on the bank. i never fish in a boat, too noisy and uncomfortable for us guys, We do use a boat to get to our spots and drop baits in and around channels, foundations and brush piles that are to far to cast to. the 33 pounder was on a pole that was casted, the rest of the fish was on brush piles that was about 100 yds away from shore. The 33 pounder was caught on a 10''crappie, my 25 was on a 12 inch live shad, my 24 was on a big rockbass and chases 20 was on a big rockbass. Caught fish in 5 to 7 foot of water the creek channel we was fishing around was 9 foot.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Good job!!

I haven't been confident enough in water temp to go yet.
Maybe next week.


----------



## shadpocket (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice fish,,,That ,,"lake in Ohio" is really putting them out for ya ! Can't wait to see what you stick a hook in next. great job guy's.


----------

